# explorer.exe "application not found" error - can anyone help please??



## RobT7X (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi there,

I don't usually have virus problems but yesterday managed to get the super-annoying "Vista Guardian 2010" all over my computer. I followed some regedit tips and ran AVG, Spybot, and Malwarebyte's Anti-malware and it seemed to have got rid of it. 

Thing is, now I've got this intensely annoying issue with my Firefox link (and IE link, if I choose for that to be there) on start menu. It just doesn't work, and every time I click I just get an error message saying "explorer.exe application not found". I tried setting the associations again in Default Program and have searched the internet for tips, but can't seem to beat it. As far as I can tell, nothing else is affected. 

Has anyone got any ideas? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Try the System File Checker/ repair utility - SFC -
START | type *cmd.exe* into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select run as Administrator | type/ paste the following:

```
[font=lucida console]sfc /scannow[/font]
```
Upon completion re-boot to allow files in use to be repaired.

SFC general info - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936212

SFC & the CBS log - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928228

However, I would suggest that you proceed to to our Security Center, Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum, to have your system reviewed by a Security Analyst. Please be sure to follow THESE STEPS carefully before posting your logs in the Security Forum.

Please be patient as the Security Analysts are very busy and one will get to you as soon as possible.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## RobT7X (Mar 5, 2010)

SFC had no luck. I'll follow those instructions tho, thanks man.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

SFC would not run...? Can you run any EXE file?


----------



## hyphenated (Mar 12, 2010)

I tried that and it didn't work for me. System restore might work but this is what worked for me:



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Clients\StartMenuInternet\IEXPLORE.EXE\shell\open\command]
> @="C:\\Program Files\\Internet Explorer\\iexplore.exe"


In the registry: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Clients\StartMenuInternet\IEXPLORE.EXE\shell\open\command

Fake AV had hijacked the internet explorer "default" shortcut in the start menu, just set the path there to internet explorer.

I hope this helps someone searching for the answer, I couldn't find it anywhere else.

Save the quote line as iefix.reg and double click it to merge/fix.


----------

